

German party leaks MySQL config. - neonlex
http://www.alternativefuer.de/wp-config.php

======
notlisted
Why would you post this here? I've contacted them to alert them to the issue
and fix it. Also, flagged.

------
infinity
Did you tell them about this? Or did you just go full disclosure? There are
alternatives ...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Responsible_disclosure](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Responsible_disclosure)

------
namecast
Ooph. At least it's a private IP address listed for their mysql host....

------
maehtrix
they are nazis, thats why he goes non responsible disclosure.

